# IFBB bodybuilding judging advisory about symmetry and natural aesthetics



## Arnold (May 4, 2005)

Date: April 13, 2005  
From: IFBB Professional Division  
To: All IFBB Professional Members  
Re: SYMMETRY & NATURAL AESTHETICS  

Montreal, Canada, April 13, 2005: With a mandate from President Ben Weider, the Professional Committee and a team of expert advisors recently evaluated the issues associated with muscular development, such as size, shape, density, separation and definition, in relation to symmetry and natural aesthetics. 

Certain objective criteria are involved in assessing symmetry and natural aesthetics in competitive bodybuilding. Of great significance are the qualities of balance, proportion and the overall ???flow??? of the physique, including classic attributes such as a dramatic ???V-taper???; from broad shoulders and a wide back to a streamlined waist and a flat, muscular abdomen. In addition, there should be balance between upper and lower body development, and harmony between the left and right sides of the body. These characteristics have been the hallmark of a bodybuilder???s physique for decades, and it is the intent of this Advisory Notice to reaffirm their significance. 

Distended abdomens and distorted muscles negatively impact upon symmetry and natural aesthetics and, therefore, detract from the overall physique. Athletes and judges are advised that muscle size at the expense of symmetry and natural aesthetics will not be assessed favourably. 

All inquiries regarding the IFBB Professional Division should be directed to:

Jim Manion 
Chairman
IFBB Professional Division 
P.O. Box 3224 
Pittsburgh , PA 15230

www.ifbb.com/ifbbpro/2005news/AdvisoryNotice2005-001.htm


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I still don't think anything will change.


----------



## lnvanry (May 11, 2005)

Modern BB is ALL about size...clearly the winners aren't even close to symetrical.  Mark Dugdale is an exception though.  It has turned into a freak show, that's why it isn't on TV anymore...unless you pay 25.95 for PPV.  I am a big fan of old school BB, but the modern freaks still look awsome


----------



## Stu (May 12, 2005)

I asked one of the IFFB pros about this a few weeks back. he said that theres been alot of talk about the "gut" in IFFB recently maybe this is the reaction a few have been expecting.


----------



## musclepump (May 12, 2005)

All the pro's I talk to desperately want the "size" factor to go away. They don't want to be that big--who can blame them? But, you have to do what you have to do to compete, and it's their choice in the end.


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Modern BB is ALL about size...clearly the winners aren't even close to symetrical.



Dexter is.


----------



## musclepump (May 12, 2005)

Dugdale, Jackson, Kindred, the old Gustavo (pre-Olympia) are/were symmetrical.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 13, 2005)

The IFBB can put out all the press releases and directives it wants. I'll believe when I see it used in the actual judging.


----------



## musclepump (May 13, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> The IFBB can put out all the press releases and directives it wants. I'll believe when I see it used in the actual judging.


 When Dexter or Dareem win the Olympia, we'll know.


----------

